# Need rec. for King rod for Pier Fishing???



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I am looking to get my wife a king rod for fishing the pier, mine have grips that are too big for her to cast with/hold all day with her small hands. Would a straight blank handle be too hard of material to hold for long periods of time? 

I know opinions will vary but who around does the best custom work for reasonable prices. I know it wont be cheap but how much is too much and what is a good price?


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Decide what reel and type of line she will be using. Pick out a light weight blank with a small diameter. This will allow you to use a smaller reel seat. Lay it out for the reel, and have the rod built to fit " HER ". I would recommend using x-flock for the grips , instead of eva foam. Solid Titanium framed guides will make a big difference in the weight also. Keep the thread work to a minimum to help on weight. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hawaiianlclboi (Jun 14, 2011)

Bowchamp...that's a perfect description for what he's looking for


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Im not making it, I need a rec for who to have make it. But that helps me know what to ask for.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

For easy small diameter grips try using cork tape.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Small Grips*

Heat shrink with coasters! JMHO C2


----------

